# CD/DVD IDE/atapi

## Jean

Can anyone please explain how to have normal CD-Rom & DVD as well as the scsi emulation.

I have a section in devfsd.conf for cdrom0 and cdrom1 also sections for sg0 and sg1. In Xcdroast the DVD Drive and Plextor Drives show up ok, but I now cannot play audio cds with KsCD.  and wouldn't be able to play DVDs either.  I put DVD as sg1 in scsi part so that I would be able to copy cd's if required.   In /dev/cdroms nothing shows, and in /ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun/0/ -----no cd.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mksoft

Make sure you have SCSI CD-ROM support compiled into the kernel or as a module and loaded.

To check if scsi cdrom support is enabled:

```
cat /proc/devices

Character devices:

  .....

Block devices:

  2 fd

  3 ide0

  11 sr

  22 ide1

```

Make sure sr appears there.

Otherwise,

Do you have both scsi emulation and atapi cd compiled into the kernel ?

If so you need to telll the kernel to treat the cd/dvd devices as scsi. 

here's my grub line:

```
kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hdb1 hdc=scsi vga=0x305
```

----------

## lx

think you mean hdc=ide-scsi (well that's what I use).  You can still use /mnt/cdrom (mine routes to /scsi/host0....) to mount your cds, cdrecord requires the scsi-emulation (/dev/sg0 /dev/sr0) to write disks.

cat /proc/devices:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> char
> 
>  21 sg
> ...

 

Have you checked the /etc/devfsd.conf file? Well probably something to do with the cd player ksCD (I don't have this).

Sry can't help, lX

----------

## mksoft

 *lx wrote:*   

> think you mean hdc=ide-scsi (well that's what I use).

 

Possible. I think both'll work (at least here).

----------

## Jean

This is the result for cat /proc/devices:

Character devices:

  1 mem

  2 pty/m%d

  3 pty/s%d

  4 tts/%d

  5 cua/%d

  6 lp

  7 vcs

 10 misc

 13 input

 14 sound

 21 sg

 81 video_capture

108 ppp

128 ptm

136 pts/%d

162 raw

180 usb

Block devices:

  2 fd

  3 ide0

 22 ide1

----------

## Jean

Well I recompiled and changed a few things, so I don't know which did the trick, but I now can access my CD-Rom for audio again.

----------

